# Closeout sale on Microfiber Dockers at TGW.



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Hopefully this isn't considered advertising and if so, you mods can edit the post.

The Golf Warehouse has Docker pants (microfiber) on closeout at www.tgw.com. 2 or more for $28.88. :thumbsup: 

I don't get excited about too many things but this is one of them. I love this type of material... it's one of the best feeling/fitting material I have ever felt.  

By the way, I ordered my exact size and they came a little big. Like one size two big... I wear size 32 waste and the pants I ordered look more like 34s, of course they say 32s so I take it these type pants from Dockers come a little big. I plan on having mine altered a bit... this way if I ever start looking like my Dad, I can let them back out. :laugh:  

Dockers Tour Mens Microfiber Pro Pants

Cheers,
Allen


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's a great price and I don't think telling your friends about where to find a good deal on something is advertising unless you are Mr. TGW.

Now, if you can just tell me where to find them in MY size, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Nope, not Mr. TGW but I wish I was, be like having Christmas every day at my house then.  

Since passing info like such is ok, I found another great deal on ProV1s. I'll post it in a seperate post.

Cheers and sorry if they don't have your size.  

Allen


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Along the same lines as the TGW ad we recently discussed, in yesterday's mail I got a Golfsmith catalogue. They have some incredible prices on name brand clothes, limited selections of sizes though.

For the prices, it's worth looking into though.


----------

